# DWA licences in rented accommodation?



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I rent my house from the local authority, would I need to buy my house to get a DWA licence?

Cheers guys : victory:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

bobby said:


> I rent my house from the local authority, would I need to buy my house to get a DWA licence?
> 
> Cheers guys : victory:


As it's local authority housing and you are applying to your local authority for the DWAL I can't see why you would need to buy.....
You can get a refusal even when you own and as there is no third party landlord I cannot see a problem.... But in reality I haven't got a clue what the answer is....
It will be interesting to see what the outcome is, if any one actually knows...


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Most likely as most DWA licenses need a double door system to the room and it is unlikely you will be able to fit that into a house you don't own. This is purely based on what I have read and from what my parents have said. BEst bet is just to ask your local authority.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

kain said:


> *Most likely as most DWA licenses need a double door system to the room* and it is unlikely you will be able to fit that into a house you don't own. This is purely based on what I have read and from what my parents have said. BEst bet is just to ask your local authority.


Where did you get that from? I know several people who don't have double door entry to their hot rooms. The specification is it must be secure


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Some councils require double doors - some do not. Your best bet is just to phone and ask the licensing department. You might need permission from the landlord, most likely written permission to show the inspector I would have thought. If the landlord is the council and the license is issued by the council I'm sure they have a rule in place. Some councils say no pets at all, others say limited to 1/2 pets so it really will vary.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Where did you get that from? I know several people who don't have double door entry to their hot rooms. The specification is it must be secure


Im sorry I should have said some.


----------

